# My BABY baby...



## Evertking (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 23, 2020)

I love this!! Nominated for POTM here: October 2020 POTM Nominations


----------



## Space Face (Oct 23, 2020)

Fantastic shot.  Love the shallow depth of field with the near eye in focus (pin sharp too) and the other surrendering to the bokeh.  The expression is to die for and the conversion works well.  This is simply a wonderful shot.

Which lens did you take this with?  I've been musing about a fast portrait lens for a while for trying this type of shot. (Probably gonna go for either the Canon 85mm f/1.2 or more likely the absolutely stunning Sigma 105mm f1/4 Art).


----------



## Evertking (Oct 24, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Fantastic shot.  Love the shallow depth of field with the near eye in focus (pin sharp too) and the other surrendering to the bokeh.  The expression is to die for and the conversion works well.  This is simply a wonderful shot.
> 
> Which lens did you take this with?  I've been musing about a fast portrait lens for a while for trying this type of shot. (Probably gonna go for either the Canon 85mm f/1.2 or more likely the absolutely stunning Sigma 105mm f1/4 Art).


It's the 85 1.2 but the 85 1.8 is a really good lens and just as sharp and saves ya cash. Yeah, the 105mm... I have daydreamed about that one. I just wish I had a camera with the eyes auto focus lol.... Oh, don't over look the canon 135mm f2... If I could find a buyer, I would consider selling my 85 1.2 and just keep the 135mm. Now that is an amazing lens


----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2020)

Evertking said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic shot.  Love the shallow depth of field with the near eye in focus (pin sharp too) and the other surrendering to the bokeh.  The expression is to die for and the conversion works well.  This is simply a wonderful shot.
> ...



I took the plunge last night and ordered the 105 Art.  My credit card is still crying  at my cruely to it


----------



## Evertking (Oct 24, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Evertking said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


Congratulations!! Look like it is an amazing lens. Do you use Canon?


----------



## Space Face (Oct 24, 2020)

Evertking said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Evertking said:
> ...



Yeah, Canon.  I was gonna go for the 85mm f/1.2L but although it's a sublime lens it's getting a bit dated,  being first produced in 2006 I believe.   The reviews for the Sigma are awesome and the iq, sharpness, bokeh and over all performance seems to outclass everything in the range.   Sure there's cons too, size, weigh and no stabilisation but I can live with that, being used to hand holding the 500mm f/4


----------



## Evertking (Oct 24, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Evertking said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


Yeah, I would think it would feel like a feather. The longest lens I own is a 135mm and I find myself at times wishing I had a longer lens.


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 24, 2020)

Adorable baby, no doubt


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2020)

Nicely done.


----------



## Runnilive (Oct 27, 2020)

I love this. Fantastic shot.


----------



## Elementecom (Oct 29, 2020)

Sweet photo. I love this photo.


----------



## Evertking (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone. He is my baby boy.


----------

